# NEW: SPRINGFIELD ARMORY HELLCAT PRO IN DESERT FDE



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

New: Springfield Armory Hellcat Pro in Desert FDE :: Guns.com


Springfield has been kicking out new color options for its popular Hellcat series of micro-9 pistols and a Desert Flat Dark Earth variant is the newest offering.




www.guns.com


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I like mine, it's not the pro.


----------

